# NGA



## BloodStripe (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone here have any familiarity with the NGA? Could you please PM me if you do? Thanks.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 19, 2014)

What level of familiarity are you looking for?  I've not been stationed at NGA but have worked with representatives a number of times in different capacities.


----------

